# dentists and doctors



## carl weatherby (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys and girls,can u advise ,sorted most things for our move for next year thanks to everyones advice.what are the standerd costs for a doctors or dentists visit,we both have our e-1-11s,but dont think these cover everything,would it be advisable to find private medical insurance?expensive i know


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carl weatherby said:


> Hi guys and girls,can u advise ,sorted most things for our move for next year thanks to everyones advice.what are the standerd costs for a doctors or dentists visit,we both have our e-1-11s,but dont think these cover everything,would it be advisable to find private medical insurance?expensive i know


E111s are only for holidays. They don't cover residents.

you need a different form depending on your status.

Are you going to be working or are you retired?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

These are the health cards which are relevant 

Temporary visitor or tourist E111 or EHIC
A Pensioner coming to live permanently in Cyprus E121

A worker from another Member State posted to work in Cyprus less than one year. E111 or ETHIC

A U.K. person under Pension age coming to live permanently in Cyprus 
E106

A student. E111


----------



## carl weatherby (Aug 24, 2010)

Veronica said:


> E111s are only for holidays. They don't cover residents.
> 
> you need a different form depending on your status.
> 
> Are you going to be working or are you retired?


Sorry veronica,should have said,yes both myself and my wife will hopfully be working when we arrive in March


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carl weatherby said:


> Sorry veronica,should have said,yes both myself and my wife will hopfully be working when we arrive in March


Then I think the card you need is E106


----------



## carl weatherby (Aug 24, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Then I think the card you need is E106


just had a look on the web site ,it says its been replaced by something called the s1,but when i try to get the correct page it directs me to nhs health in France


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> E111s are only for holidays. They don't cover residents.
> 
> you need a different form depending on your status.
> 
> Are you going to be working or are you retired?


In my experience a doctor will charge 30-40 euros per consultation - most people rely on private provision if they are employed and earning decent money (you pay the majority of the fee for state consultation if earning on a sliding scale) so why hang around in queues all day when you can be seen immedieately at a private practice?


----------

